# Medical supplies



## Northern patriot (Sep 30, 2015)

Could you recommend some site where I can find some emergency med supplies.... Thanks NP


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Buying medical supplies should be limited to those that you or someone in your group know how to use. 
With this in mind what is your first aid background so we can point you in the right direction.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Self reliance expo is a great place. As paraquack said you should not get anything you don't know how to use or do not know how to use.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

Dare I say...Amazon has some great stuff.

To the point of our fellow pepper's above me it would be good to take an EMT course...or at least a decent first aid or a mountain medicine course.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

before you start having all kinds of crap shipped in - head on down to your better $1 store in the area - all kinds of OTC supplies for a $1 that sells for $3-4 at Walgreens .... you'll be needing a band aid more often than an Israeli gut tourniquet ...

if you're looking to buy bandages and such in bulk try Med Vet .... About Us .... medical supply wholesaler to the industry .... make sure to chek out the daily specials and discounted items ....

when setting up your med supplies - remember that the hospitals and med services might disappear - the med personnel will be floating around most likely empty handed - having the correct med supplies could be 90% of the challenge .....


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Ebay is a pretty good source. Check out page 2 of this thread http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-prepper-survival-talk/14970-where-begin-new-prepper.html There is a good list of first aid supplies.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> before you start having all kinds of crap shipped in - head on down to your better $1 store in the area - all kinds of OTC supplies for a $1 that sells for $3-4 at Walgreens .... you'll be needing a band aid more often than an Israeli gut tourniquet ...
> 
> if you're looking to buy bandages and such in bulk try Med Vet .... About Us .... medical supply wholesaler to the industry .... make sure to chek out the daily specials and discounted items ....
> 
> when setting up your med supplies - remember that the hospitals and med services might disappear - the med personnel will be floating around most likely empty handed - having the correct med supplies could be 90% of the challenge .....


That was the site I was going to add. Got it from Patriot Nurse.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I bought a fairly large sized tool bag and stocked it with OTC first aid products. Bandages antibiotics....ect. Don't forget the hardware scissors tape and such. I'm not a medical person but I figure I can stop the bleeding and things like that.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

why buy on line? look around were you live for a medical supply store.
or just go to a Walgreen or CVS.
why does everyone have to buy online?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

and as someone stated before if you don't know what it is or how to use it why would you want it just in case?
that is how people get dead medical F-ups kill more people than everything else combined.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Medic33 said:


> why buy on line? look around were you live for a medical supply store.
> or just go to a Walgreen or CVS.
> why does everyone have to buy online?


 Not everyone has a local store they can get medical supplies at. Also when they are offered often selection is limited, likewise costs can be higher.

Although absolutely if you have good local deals it makes sense to get that stuff there. However, with free shipping places like Amazon allow you to buy stuff if you don't need it right away. After a day or two often you can have things delivered to your home.
For myself I don't want to travel 40 miles just to get a 5$ first aid kit or some bandaids, the gas costs more than what I am getting.

Not everyone has money to waste on markups and travels costs.

Funny story though, I ran into medical supplies in a really strange location, Salsa. Apparently they sell syringes with atleast one brand of Salsa around here. I was surpised to see it. It was really for injection of the salsa into meat such as chicken, turkey, or ham, but I've never seen that before. Since glass and metal syringes themselves often cost quite a bit on their own to see this in with other condiments was a bit of a suprise. I think the most common place for medical supplies are at the pharmacies, although superstores sell them too, pretty much any major department store should have them. Personally I think Amazon will probably be the cheapest source to put together a large medical kit, however you can get lots of useful little things at a dollar store.

Personally I don't only buy online. I get my kit from a variety of places particularly dollar stores, as stuff is fairly cheap there. There are some items that you can't get locally. My bag that was stolen a few years back was a good medic bag useful for carrying stuff around and quick access, as a piece of US Army Molle gear it isn't commercially available for people outside the US miltiary distrobution system much at all outside the US. Likewise things like Israeli Bandages arn't greatly available at low cost outside of Israel or the internet. Other goods are specialty items. Often kit like forceps or quality emergency shears are not readily available. If you want paramedic grade gear, you probably wont find it easy in small communities. Ordering online is one way of getting kit that isn't found in your average first aid kit that is for household bumps and bruises. Places are getting better though offering trauma kit such as quick clot, moleskin has been regularized, etc.. etc.. still the best deals are online on non sale occassions, and that is why. It just isn't available or costs 10% or more offline.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> why buy on line? look around were you live for a medical supply store.
> or just go to a Walgreen or CVS.
> why does everyone have to buy online?


Because CVS and Walgreens are too expensive. There are a few things I get from there like hydrogen peroxide, alcohol. I'm debating on buying surgical equipment, just incase someone who is qualified is with me like a few of my friends back home. What I buy now is just stuff that I've been trained to use.


----------



## Northern patriot (Sep 30, 2015)

Great input from everyone thank you . Currently I have no med supplies but want to have preps for what is coming. Was wanting to find a reputable store with quality products
I'm thinking to have bulk gauze patches , bandaids , splints sutures , tape . Someone stated don't buy what you don't know...... My thought is maybe someone will know how to use ... or might be a barter item ?? Also we can't get antibiotics over counter here in Canada I hear about fish antibiotics , can anyone help with this also. Thanks. NP.
Txmarine6531.... I'm also wanting to find surgical equipment for same reason.


----------



## Ikean (Jan 4, 2016)

Tractor supply and feed stores have a good supply of medical supplies and topical meds. Some carry sutures and surgical staplers. But you should not use them unless you have training and you really can't get to proper facilities. Take emt at your local community college. Join certain or a volunteer fire dept to get training.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Northern patriot said:


> Great input from everyone thank you . Currently I have no med supplies but want to have preps for what is coming. Was wanting to find a reputable store with quality products
> I'm thinking to have bulk gauze patches , bandaids , splints sutures , tape . Someone stated don't buy what you don't know...... My thought is maybe someone will know how to use ... or might be a barter item ?? Also we can't get antibiotics over counter here in Canada I hear about fish antibiotics , can anyone help with this also. Thanks. NP.
> Txmarine6531.... I'm also wanting to find surgical equipment for same reason.


I'd suggest you take a first aid course. Buying surgical equipment without surgical training or reserach is like buying high explosives without training or research, you are more likely to kill someone than save someone.

There have been posts online but seriously, do biology, chemistry and atleast premed studies before you attempt to self treat, at bear minimum do a first aid course or research it heavily.

Doing medicine is more about knowing how to use stuff not simply having it. Using stuff wrong can do more harm than good. Research this stuff take classes or courses where available then buy the kit. Note though that basic first aid kits that are preasembled often come with basic usage instructions.

You should focus on disinfectant, and bandages and common pain killers. I say this off hand that I think most bacterial issues will sort themselves out if you use RICE and hydration, that is you want rest and to insure the body is in a state that it is kept in electrolytic balance, if you don't have something lethal your body if not already compramised should be able to fight it off. Be careful with any antibiotics becuase you can actually make things worse if you don't use them right.

Your most valuable purchase will be studies in self care. Check out your local first aid offerings.

Check out the red cross.

BTW what are you prepping for?

Heat is #1 in Canada, learn about frostbite/frostnip first off that could save your life and limb.

Disinfectant is like the most important thing you can have, as well as something to stop bleeding.

Antiinflamatories also good.

You might want to look at the World Health Organizations list of essential medications.

http://www.who.int/selection_medicines/committees/expert/20/EML_2015_FINAL_amended_AUG2015.pdf?ua=1 (bear in mind some items on the list are prohibited drugs in Canada)

http://www.who.int/medicines/publications/essentialmedicines/en/

Hard liqour high proof.

I commonly carry the following in my med kit

1. legal stimulants such as coffee.
2. legal pain killers and antiinflamatories such as aspirin. ibuprophen
3. large bandages
4. larger bandaids
5. disenfectant swabs iodine/alchohol
6. latex gloves
7. water filter
8. sugar or honey
9. Lighter and starter fuel/kindling specifically birchbark.
10. KI postasium iodide tabs
11. charcoal
12. breathing tube
13. Syringe and needles
14. Salt
15. water holding bags/ camelpak with bag usable for drip

items suggested for a bug out kit
moleskin


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

why is that a regular joe prepper having specialized medical gear is soooooo freaking taboo to some of you? .... having is not using .... stocking a surgical kit doesn't automatically mean someone is going to play Ben Casey ... when you get to a certain level in prepping it starts to include ALL contingencies - the contingency of equipping an empty handed surgeon isn't that far fetched ....


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> why is that a regular joe prepper having specialized medical gear is soooooo freaking taboo to some of you? .... having is not using .... stocking a surgical kit doesn't automatically mean someone is going to play Ben Casey ... when you get to a certain level in prepping it starts to include ALL contingencies - the contingency of equipping an empty handed surgeon isn't that far fetched ....


I agree. Better to have it and not need it and need it and not have it.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> why is that a regular joe prepper having specialized medical gear is soooooo freaking taboo to some of you? .... having is not using .... stocking a surgical kit doesn't automatically mean someone is going to play Ben Casey ... when you get to a certain level in prepping it starts to include ALL contingencies - the contingency of equipping an empty handed surgeon isn't that far fetched ....


It's mainly because those of us who do have medical training and have to use have seen what untrained people do in a medical emergency. In my career as a paramedic I've walked in on people performing CPR while the person who's chest their pushing on is yelling, "Stop! That hurts." Granted there was a significant amount of alcohol involved in that instance, but I've seen other things too. People have seen far to much on TV of how they think medicine should be practiced but the truth is rarely what you see on TV. I'm not opposed to anyone having medical equipment. But if one is going to make the investment in purchasing it, they might as well make the investment of how to use the gear they purchase, just like any other prep.


----------



## Northern patriot (Sep 30, 2015)

Will2. Thanks for your post Got the frostbite worry taken care of. 18 bush cords that I cycle , I prep for 3 year cycle . I absolutely love to cut and stack wood.... And to the others who responded I do agree I would like to have the supplies and maybe a professional would use them . Also I'm now looking into an EMT course... That was a great recommendation !!! 
I am the only one of my family and friends who is prepairing for what is coming .... Everyone of them mock and laugh . They even made a big tin foil hat for me ..... I say that because it's so great to get advice from all of you here Thanks. NP


----------



## aliciahelfan (Oct 1, 2018)

txmarine6531 said:


> Because CVS and Walgreens are too expensive. There are a few things I get from there like hydrogen peroxide, alcohol. I'm debating on buying surgical equipment, just incase someone who is qualified is with me like a few of my friends back home. What I buy now is just stuff that I've been trained to use.


But you can't be able to use other medical equipment until you learn to know all about it right.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

*Quote Originally Posted by txmarine6531 View Post
Because CVS and Walgreens are too expensive. There are a few things I get from there like hydrogen peroxide, alcohol. I'm debating on buying surgical equipment, just incase someone who is qualified is with me like a few of my friends back home. What I buy now is just stuff that I've been trained to use.
*



aliciahelfan said:


> But you can't be able to use other medical equipment until you learn to know all about it right.


as I previously stated:

prime looting targets are pharmacies and booze shops >>> right along with that will go the doctors & dentist & animal clinics/offices looking for drugs ... while their cousins are buzy looting - the other uncivilized & uncooperative relatives have taken an injured/sick family member and causing a riot at the local operating hospital/clinic ....

only a matter of time before med supplies run low at the still operating med facilities - even the most dedicated med personnel will be bailing - security will give up on a hopeless cause .....

gaining the knowledge of what advanced med supplies are necessary - obtaining them - and stocking & maintaining >>>> to equip a doctor or surgeon isn't beyond reason - if you or someone in your group can gain the skill/knowledge to utilize some of it - all the better ....


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

After I took and passed my EMT-B certification, I took the Wilderness EMT course offered by NOLS.

I took away from a post-SHTF event perspective, is there is not going to be a lot of surgery going on. Not unless you happen to have access to a clinic or hospital and all the supplies and a power source.
And, of course, a doctor.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

WhatTheHeck said:


> After I took and passed my EMT-B certification, I took the Wilderness EMT course offered by NOLS.
> 
> I took away from a post-SHTF event perspective, is there is not going to be a lot of surgery going on. Not unless you happen to have access to a clinic or hospital and all the supplies and a power source.
> And, of course, a doctor.


when we talk about these situations - it's not a few days post hurricane or a winter storm >>>> talking weeks into months and possibly years of SHTF - there'll be "either do or die" surgeries and repairs - the better equipped is all the better ....


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

doing sutures is not that hard and even done incorrect is not that bad... the more important thing is infection after the wound....

shtf you could do stitches with a regular needle (bent) and thread sterilized.... you will not kill anybody with bad stitches.. you will kill them with an infection


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Did the Bananna make it?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> doing sutures is not that hard and even done incorrect is not that bad... the more important thing is infection after the wound....
> 
> shtf you could do stitches with a regular needle (bent) and thread sterilized.... you will not kill anybody with bad stitches.. you will kill them with an infection


This is simpler that the one I watched. Dr. Bones has a lot more info in the following.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

inceptor said:


> This is simpler that the one I watched. Dr. Bones has a lot more info in the following.


talking Doc Doom & Bloom - guy wrote in about paying a couple hundred $$$$ for a Red Cross training course that was 100% bull - for $300 you get first aid training including suture class - classes & enrollment is limited but seems like one of the better deals ....


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> talking Doc Doom & Bloom - guy wrote in about paying a couple hundred $$$$ for a Red Cross training course that was 100% bull - for $300 you get first aid training including suture class - classes & enrollment is limited but seems like one of the better deals ....


I was a volunteer for Red Cross for several years but don't ever remember looking into a class like this. Now that I know what to look for, I'll be looking into this.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Just automatically suturing a laceration can do more harm than good. Unless you fully understand how infection in a laceration 
can grow when sutured closed, you could cost a person a limb or even their life. I went thru a laceration that couldn't be closed 
because of probable infection. The surgeon decided it was much safer to allow the laceration to heal by "second intention" (left open 
to the air but cover to keep it clean and collect any drainage) until the skin slowly grew back over the open laceration to close it. 
And that took over 3 months for a clean edge laceration with no tearing, less than 2 inches long to heal. I've also had an incision 
from my back surgery (12 inches long) that required 2 drains. And the amount of fluid that drained was unbelievable during the
6-7 weeks they remained in. When the plastic surgeon finally removed the last one because it became loose, he had to use a 
needle and syringe to drain the multiple pockets of fluid that built up of the next 2 weeks. Yes, as a paramedic, I learned how to 
suture. Will I? That depends on the laceration, and in my time, I've seen a lot of lacerations get sutured and a lot closed with 
Steri Strips and some left open to heal by second intention. So I will be very choosy about what laceration I suture closed. 
The body is a marvelous piece of biological engineering. Don't be too eager play doctor.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

paraquack said:


> Just automatically suturing a laceration can do more harm than good. Unless you fully understand how infection in a laceration
> can grow when sutured closed, you could cost a person a limb or even their life. I went thru a laceration that couldn't be closed
> because of probable infection. The surgeon decided it was much safer to allow the laceration to heal by "second intention" (left open
> to the air but cover to keep it clean and collect any drainage) until the skin slowly grew back over the open laceration to close it.
> ...


That's one of the things I learned in the Dr Bones video.


----------



## Jay214 (Oct 3, 2018)

There is a website called Shopmedvet.com

They sell medical, and veterinary supplies. They have pretty good prices.

J


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for the site.


----------



## JessKing (Sep 1, 2021)

I agree such an expo like Self reliance is a great place. All the same, you can find in medical stores the most necessary equipment. Honestly, I trust only verified certified sellers who have all the required documentation according to the sanitary standards for the storage and manufacture of their products. In addition, I recently discovered a convenient service iinsight.biz. It is cloud-based case management and reporting system designed for allied health service providers including. You have access to all relevant data, and you can always use it to regulate matters related to your health.


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

I think there are some very simple skills that anyone who is coordinated can learn easily.
a common injury to treat is a laceration (cut) or avulsion (tear) of tissue...
think cutting wood with an axe injury, bad falls, crush.. chainsaw, etc...

pressure will stop most bleeding, but to prevent the cut from opening up. one good skill is how to suture, or place stitches.
it's alot easier than you would think.

inject some local anesthetic (lidocaine 1%)
I simply cut out dead tissue...
irrigate the wound with saline to clean out contamination.
and place some simple stitches.

the tool to place stitches is very similar to the instrument that fisherman use to remove fish hooks. it's called a needle driver
you can purchase suturing needles online, and learn to load them with thread (silk) 

let me see if I can find a few vids on the technique.
with a little practice suturing chicken legs. or pigs feet... (thats how medical students practice)
most folks can do this on a person or pet...

hope this helps...

vids









suturing kits








Complete Suture Practice Kit for Suture Training, Including Large Silicone Suture Pad with pre-Cut Wounds and Suture Tool kit. Latest Generation Model. (Demonstration and Education Use Only): Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


Complete Suture Practice Kit for Suture Training, Including Large Silicone Suture Pad with pre-Cut Wounds and Suture Tool kit. Latest Generation Model. (Demonstration and Education Use Only): Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific



www.amazon.com













Amazon.com: Suture Practice Kit for Medical Students - Suture Kit Includes Tool Kit, Large Silicone Suture Pad with Pre-Cut Wounds, and Mixed Suture Threads with Needles : Industrial & Scientific


Amazon.com: Suture Practice Kit for Medical Students - Suture Kit Includes Tool Kit, Large Silicone Suture Pad with Pre-Cut Wounds, and Mixed Suture Threads with Needles : Industrial & Scientific



www.amazon.com













Amazon.com: Practice Sutures | Sutures Thread with Needle (24 Mixed 2/0, 3/0, 4/0) | for Medical, Nursing, and Veterinary Students Suture Training | Suture Kit Companion | Demonstration and Education Use Only : Industrial & Scientific


Amazon.com: Practice Sutures | Sutures Thread with Needle (24 Mixed 2/0, 3/0, 4/0) | for Medical, Nursing, and Veterinary Students Suture Training | Suture Kit Companion | Demonstration and Education Use Only : Industrial & Scientific



www.amazon.com


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

> unless you have training and you really can't get to proper facilities


These places are getting to where they won't take you unless you are vaxxed

Good luck with all that!


----------



## bsemler (Mar 6, 2018)

Medicalgearoutfitters.com


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

bsemler said:


> Medicalgearoutfitters.com


good site... lots of good products... a little pricey .. but not bad...

thanks!


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

Jay214 said:


> There is a website called Shopmedvet.com
> 
> They sell medical, and veterinary supplies. They have pretty good prices.
> 
> J


wow... those prices are good..
alot of the supplies would cost 10x as much for human products..


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

I use these guys. With the USD/CAD FX rate you may be able to find some deals. Not sure on what their shipping policy is south of the 49th?





__





Canadian Safety Supplies | First Aid Kits Canada | CPR | AEDs | Emergency Preparedness | canadiansafetysupplies.com






www.canadiansafetysupplies.com





Godspeed


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

Maine-Marine said:


> doing sutures is not that hard and even done incorrect is not that bad... the more important thing is infection after the wound....
> 
> shtf you could do stitches with a regular needle (bent) and thread sterilized.... you will not kill anybody with bad stitches.. you will kill them with an infection


as someone who has done tens of thousands of sutures...
most infection after repair from injury is from 2 errors.

one leaving behind a nidus of infection (think fertilizer) either a blood clot, retained contamination or foreign body, or dead tissue (great fertilizer)
the first thing after cleaning, and anesthetic.. is debriding, or cutting away dead devitalized tissue, and washing out contamination and clot.

second is introducing contamination while repairing (poor sterile technique) not learning how to wash, glove, drape, and clean a wound. (practice practice practice)

closure of tissue should be tension free... "approximate don't strangulate" in other words... in the same zip code.. or general area without pinching too much.
the wounds should be dressed with clean dressings, and after roughly 72 hrs... washed daily and antibiotic ointment applied with replacement of the clean dressing.

taking an emt or ems course is a great idea... its not as hard as you would think... alot of the egg head medical students I teach have never worked with their hands before in their life...ughh they suck to work with...
the ones who tinkered with cars.. and tools, and even cooked alot... are the ones who do best...

it's a nice skill to have...
I've sutured my dog... and my kids... I do a much better job, than some intern in the Emergency department...


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> before you start having all kinds of crap shipped in - head on down to your better $1 store in the area - all kinds of OTC supplies for a $1 that sells for $3-4 at Walgreens .... you'll be needing a band aid more often than an Israeli gut tourniquet ...
> 
> if you're looking to buy bandages and such in bulk try Med Vet .... About Us .... medical supply wholesaler to the industry .... make sure to chek out the daily specials and discounted items ....
> 
> when setting up your med supplies - remember that the hospitals and med services might disappear - the med personnel will be floating around most likely empty handed - having the correct med supplies could be 90% of the challenge .....


I second the dollar store stuff, gauze, tape, ACE bandages etc. with the cheap price I have been able to buy quite a bit there. As stated above most of your FA needs will be met with bandaids rather than quick clot. I have both, but most boo boos will like Avengers band aids than a pressure dressing.


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

a pressure cooker to be used as an autoclave - device to sterilize instruments and bandages, sutures, etc.
it also doubles as a food preservative - allows you to can and preserve food.


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

knowledge and know how is key to utilizing the supplies you have.
many folks here have mentioned courses for first aid etc.. from the red cross.

there are some very good wilderness medicine books that deal with austere conditions in the field and how to treat.
I've worked with many special forces combat medics who have a great deal of experience in third world nations dealing with health emergencies.
a great book is auerbachs wilderness medicine





__





Field Guide to Wilderness Medicine | ScienceDirect







www.sciencedirect.com




you can browse the subject material in the table of contents. which covers a broad range of health emergencies.
sometimes you can pick one up (used) for cheap.


----------

